# Growling 2 1/2 year old



## ambitiousmommy (Sep 11, 2006)

My 2 1/2-year-old doesn't backtalk, she growls. If she doesn't get her way, she will grunt and growl really low and loud and give you the look of death! What can I do to let her know that she doesn't growl like that at mama? She does it to everyone who tells her something she doesnt' want to hear!


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

DD is 18 months and she growls when she starts to get tantrum-y. She doesn't scream, she growls/barks. I just "try" to verbalize what I think she must be feeling. But it's a little different, because DD doesn't have the words to express herself yet.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Re: the growling (not howling)-- DH and I have discussed things like this . . .we have come to the conclusion that those types of reactions are actually GREAT-- the child is showing self-control. The child is not hitting, yelling, etc. but needs SOME way of letting the anger/frustration out, so I think for a 2.5 year old, growling is a harmless but effective way to release tension.

Loud noise gets to me, though, so I'd probably suggest to her that you understand she needs to growl, but that she'd need to keep it at that.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

What would you rather that she do? I'm serious in this question - what do you want her to do when she hears something she doesn't like? (OK, you can rule out jumping for joy, smiling, saying "why of course!"







-- so what's left?) In other words, if the growling bothers you, then you need to help her learn something else to do. Personally, I agree with the pp - if she's not physically expressing her anger, this is a step forward.

I would probably model for her some WORDS to express her emotions. "Oh, it sounds like you are really angry right now" and then let it go.


----------



## mom22girls (May 5, 2005)

Uh oh, I growl when I get annoyed with the kids - it gives them a warning that I'm not pleased with something. Usually, they start laughing and it redirects the whole situation. So obviously I'm biased, but I agree with the pp that it shows your daughter is learning how to appropriately show disagreement without acting out.

-H


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

It doesn't bother me that she growls. We all get frustrated. What bothers me is when my in-laws laugh at it. But that's a whole other thread.







:


----------

